

 Is Sublime 2 going yo have a end of the world sale? - cfontes
http://www.sublimetext.com/buy

======
pkorzeniewski
Does anyone know what is going on with the Sublime development? There haven't
been any updates for a long time now, even on the dev channel, and I'm
wondering about its future. I use it at work and home and absolutely love it,
so I hope the project isn't 'dead'?

------
sergiotapia
I was going to buy it, but now that JetBrains is having a great sale I'll just
an IDE (which is what I wanted anyways). RubyMine FTW!

------
capsicum
i hope they do, would love to buy one

